

Django 1.5 unleashed with first Python 3 support - aynlaplant
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Django-1-5-unleashed-with-first-Python-3-support-1812473.html

======
teilo
That's impossible. Everybody knows that Python 3 is an abject failure, just
like Perl 6...

So much for the naysayers.

I've been using the 1.5 beta with py3 for small projects for a while now,
since South, MPTT, and psycopg2 are all py3 ready. Nice way to force oneself
to learn the new conventions.

Lets hope that PIL-py3 goes stable soon. That's the one big piece keeping me
from using py3 for many production projects.

------
lvh
Congratulations Django team! Looking forward to the day when we can write
full-on Django apps in py3 :)

